# Coil Springs Question



## Josh.AZ.GTO (Jul 11, 2009)

I had always planned on reusing my coil springs in my GTO, which look to be the original ones from the factory (as far as I can tell). 

My question is how do you know when you need new coil springs. I am in the process of removing the frame from the body and restoring the frame and all its components. I would just hate to miss the opportunity to change the springs out when the car is so far dismantled versus having to do it at a later time. Is there a test to determine if replacement is needed. I plan on replacing the suspension all around. Just curious on whether I should replace the springs as well.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

41 year old springs need replacing.....


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

68greengoat said:


> 41 year old springs need replacing.....


:agree 100%


----------



## Josh.AZ.GTO (Jul 11, 2009)

68greengoat said:


> 41 year old springs need replacing.....


Makes sense to me, just thought I would check, thanks guys..... I'll add new springs to the list "TO BUY".

:cheers


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Josh.AZ.GTO said:


> Makes sense to me, just thought I would check, thanks guys..... I'll add new springs to the list "TO BUY".
> 
> :cheers


I just replaced my front springs, after they were installed I learned the previous owner replaced them 3 or so years ago.... I have a set.... 1970 GTO, they are non air condition car springs. Let me know if interested will post up pics of them and come up with a fair price. They look new.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Agreed, 41 year old springs need replacing. Another way to check (but it's too late) is to measure the ride height of the car....but the car has to be assembled! Good luck with your resto.


----------



## Josh.AZ.GTO (Jul 11, 2009)

GTO JUDGE said:


> I just replaced my front springs, after they were installed I learned the previous owner replaced them 3 or so years ago.... I have a set.... 1970 GTO, they are non air condition car springs. Let me know if interested will post up pics of them and come up with a fair price. They look new.


You replaced all 4? I would be interested in them. Come up with a price and let me know. PM me.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

I replaced just the front. If you're interested in them I will post up with a decent price I need a zip.


----------



## Josh.AZ.GTO (Jul 11, 2009)

GTO JUDGE said:


> I replaced just the front. If you're interested in them I will post up with a decent price I need a zip.


Mesa, AZ 85213


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Josh.AZ.GTO said:


> Mesa, AZ 85213


OK gimmie a day I will get them up and a price.


----------

